# Forgot Password



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

We have forgotten the password for our DirectTivo parental controls. I even tried to do a complete reset which would have wiped everything out, but guess what? It requires me to enter the password before I can reset it.

Doe anyone know how I can reset the password?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Call DirecTv. They should be able to reset it with a hit to the box from the satellite.


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

Direc TV can reset the receiver for you however if you set your account up with a password you will have to have it for them or at least your ssn. Its to prevent your young ones from calling in to have it reset so they can find out whether you or naughty or nice. Its a good idea to have a second password with them because then nobody can order PPV without it.


----------

